# Lambs tongue hall tree



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey guys and gals: I've been a little lax in posting lately....been working on some Christmas presents. One seen here is going to my brother's today. I'm giving it to his wife and him as a little show of gratitude for all the help he gave me this summer with the shop.

This is the second one of these I've built. I call it the lamb's tongue hall tree for the details I put on the outside corners. This is made with a deep cut on a cove bit w/ bearing on the shaper. I tried to capture an image of the detail of this feature in the third pic below...hope it is plain enough to see. Material is red oak with clear gloss aerosol varnish and Scotch-brite between each coat. 

comments welcome
regards,
smitty


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Smitty, Looks great my friend. I'll bet your brother and his wife will be very pleased to have this. Might make him forget those days when you were breaking his back while helping on your shop. Well alright maybe not.:laughing: Seriously looks so good I'd hate to cover it up with coats. You're liking that aerosol varnish aren't ya? Looks like it came out nice and smooth. Good job!

John


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Smitty. I know your brother will be proud to display it. It looks solid enough to be past on many generations.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Handyman said:


> Great job Smitty. I know your brother will be proud to display it. It looks solid enough to be past on many generations.


Handyman, that's exactly my intention....that my brother can give it to their grandchildren. That's how I build....for longevity. 

thanks for the comments....
nice to hear from you again, too John---as always, stop by anytime.

smitty


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Nice work, Smitty!! Those Grizzly tools getting a workout are they?...


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

holy cow Terry, you wouldn't believe it. The '30' gallon drum on my dust collector is perfect. I can empty it when full almost exactly into a 32 gal. trash can. The table saw got a tune up this morning because I moved it a week bit a couple weeks ago. The right side and outfeed table hang from the cabinet table, and the legs for the extensions moved about 24 inches in this recent relocation. Therefore, they had an impact on the table....the blade parallelism went out and so did the fence to blade dimension, so I took the book out, made a new zero-clearance throat plate, realigned everything and cleaned up and lubed it while I had it apart. It was two good hours, but time well spent....

Everything is performing well, and I hope Santa Clause is bringing me some shaper and router bits and a set of gouges! 

nice to hear from you.
smitty


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks good Smitty,
Very solid looking. Also a very functional gift.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------

